# Arrêt de travail ou pas 🤷



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Le froid arrive et les petites maladies aussi.

Seulement voilà, il y a deux semaines un employeur me dépose son enfant, une demi heure après il commence à tousser, l'employeur ne peut pas le récupérer sur le champs donc je dois fini la journée. Trois jours après je me cogne une bronchite...
Pas d'arrêt je continu de bosser, masque désinfection et mal de tête pas possible.
La semaine dernière une petite avec une laryngite, mais pas de fièvre, elle a un traitement, elle va mieux d'après les parents et me l'emmène en garde et 3jours après je suis  un mélange de Marge Simpson et d'un rockeur...
Consultation avec un médecin, j'ai un mix de laryngite, pharyngite et bronchite.
Je n'ai pas eu d'arrêt de prescrit...
Je préviens mes employeurs samedi que je suis malade, pas en arrêt mais qu'il leur revient le choix de me confier ou non leurs enfants sachant que je ne peux garantir de ne pas leur transmettre à mon tour. 

Deux employeurs me disent que si je ne vais pas bien ils ne mettrons pas leurs enfants.

le troisième employeur m'a prévenu a 8h15 pour 8h30 qu'il n' amènera l'enfant  aujourd'hui. Je ne sais pas pour les autres jours.

Et le quatrième employeur ce matin m'engueule largement en disant qu'il y en a marre que je sois malade parce que les gens ne gardent pas leurs enfants malades chez eux (le même employeurs qui m'avait laisser son enfant avec une bronchite)...et que je devrais être arrêtée parce que là  où il me laisse son enfant et il sera malade ou elle me paye pour rien...

Sincèrement je suis paumée. 
Que feriez vous? Je rappelle le médecin pour me mettre en arrêt ?

Ca me gonfle aussi d'être malade, d'autant que ma fille aînée l'a aussi chopé et qu'étant asthmatique c'est compliqué à gérer.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

C'est à votre médecin de savoir si votre état de santé nécessite ou pas un arrêt de travail. 
Si il n'a pas jugé utile de vous en délivrer un, je ne vois pas pourquoi il changerai d'avis sauf dégradation de votre état depuis votre derni


----------



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 je suis sous corticoïde et antibio pendant 8jours, je suis fatiguée et douloureuse mais non il n'a pas jugé que mon état nécessite un arrêt


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Il va falloir prendre des vitamines car là si au moindre rhume etc ... vous tombez vous aussi malade vous allez être arrêtée tout l'hiver non ??? en tout cas le PE qui vous rouspète je l'envoie bien "bouler" et lui redit que c'est avant tout la faute à son petit qui était malade ... j'ai eu des petits très solides parfois enrhumés mais sans doute que j'avais une bonne santé car c'est très rare que j'ai attrapé des rhumes par eux !!! courage en tout cas à vous de voir pour l'arrêt !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Ière consultation. Il connaît également sans doute votre profession. Si c'est le cas il n'a pas estimé que votre problème de santé était incompatible avec l'accueil de jeunes enfants.
Une autre fois dans le doute rappelez lui votre profession. 
Accueillez masquée, gel hydroalcoolique. 
Rappelez à cet employeur qu'il vous a confié son enfant malade. Et qu'il peut ne pas vous le confier si il a peur de la contagion. C'est d'ailleurs à ce titre que vous avez prévenu vos employeurs de votre problème de santé.


----------



## booboo (5 Décembre 2022)

Quand je ne suis pas bien au point de consulter, je sais bien expliquer à mon médecin, que pour m'occuper de 4 enfants de moins de 2 ans, cela va être très difficile pour moi .
Le médecin prescrit et décide, mais si on ne demande pas, ils ne le font pas (ils sont tellement ''surveillés'' pour les arrêts qu'ils évitent de les prescrire).
Je sors du covid : à l'issue des 7 jours, je n'étais pas bien du tout  ; j'ai été prolongé 4 jours de plus : vu ma tête, et ma tension, j'ai pas eu besoin d'évoquer un arret potentiel, mon médecin me l'a prescrit d'emblée.


----------



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

En effet, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai préféré prévenir tout le monde de mon état. 
Je tousse énormément mais  je suis très rigoureuse concernant l'hygiène (masque, lavage de main et gel hydroalcoolique sans compte la désinfection des locaux chaque jour en cas de maladie) mais malheureusement rien n'est certain je ne peux pas travailler en combinaison spaciale non plus.


----------



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

Angele1982 mon système immunitaire est en grève depuis que j'ai attrapé la scarlatine la aussi a cause d'un petit que j'ai gardé...contagieux mais vu trop tard par un médecin. Du coup depuis j'attrape tout malgré les tonnes de vitamines que je m'enfile.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Décembre 2022)

Kitikat comme vous le dites vous même le risque 0 n'existe pas. Vous avez consulté, vous vous soignez, vous vous protégez et vous protégez les autres, vous avez prévenu vos employeurs. A l'impossible nul n'est tenu. Vous ne pouvez pas plus ni mieux faire.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Kitikat en effet je comprends mieux pourquoi vous attrapez tout ainsi ! puisque vous faites ce qu'il faut de votre côté ... le problèmes est du côté des PE qui ne soignent pas assez rapidement leur enfant ou vous les collent encore contagieux ... quoi faite ? pas simple je l'avoue ... mais se faire reprendre par un de vos PE ne laissez pas passer cela ! pas content il va voir ailleurs ...


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

Et oui souvent on (et moi la première) veut menager le choux et la chêvre et à la fin ça ne ménage personne, surtout pas nous.

Je suis assez d'accord avec ce PE qui s'enerve en disant que si tu es malade et/ou contagieuse tu dois être mise en arrêt maladie tout simplement parce que c'est la procédure.
C'est elle qui te permet d'être alors complètement en repos pour te soigner.
C'est elle qui évite de contaminer un des accueillis qui ensuite va le refiler à un autre voir même de nouveau à toi.
C'est elle qui permet que ce n'est pas ton PE qui décide de l'arret (car il n'est pas médecin) et de ce fait si tu es en arrêt ce n'est pas lui qui te paie mais bien la secu... du moins après les 3 jours de carence, comme tout salarié lambda.
C'est aussi elle qui permettra à tout les PE de réaliser concrètement qu'en te confiant leurs enfant quand il est malade et contagieux ils prennent le risque que tu sois toi même malade et donc en incapacité pour tous tes contrats.

Là, ce PE, s'est dit, à juste titre: Soit Nounou est malade et/ou contagieuse et donc le medecin l’arrête, soit elle ne l'est pas et dans ce cas est ce que notre AM ne chercherait elle pas à se faire offrir un jour ou 2 de congés au frais des PE?

Si tu ne vas pas bien tu rapelle ton Medecin et lui demande expressément s'il juge que tu peux accueillir des enfants ou pas? 
Si c'est oui, tu peux avertir les PE que tu as vu un Medecin et que selon lui tu peux accueillir. Libre aux PE d'en décider autrement mais tu n'aurais pas du le leur suggerer. A présent explique leur que tu avais cru bien faire en les avertissant mais que tu ne voulais pas les mettre en porte à faux.
 Si c'est non, il te prescrit un arret et au moins les choses sont claires.

Quand mes enfants étaient petits et qu'ils étaient contagieux j'avertissais tous mes PE et leur laissais le choix de me confier leur enfant ou pas. J'avertissais que je ne pourrais pas garantir la santé de leur enfant mais que s'ils choisissaient de garder le leur alors ce serait une journée sans solde pour moi. Ca me semblait le plus juste et normal. Sauf qu'avec le temps je me suis rendu compte que si c'était confortable pour les PE, pour moi je n'etais jamais gagnante car il y avait toujours au moins un des 3 n'ayant pas de solution. Du coup je travaillais quand même pour l'un des 3 tout en me passant des 2 tiers de mon salaire d'avec les 2 autres. J'ai mis du temps à comprendre que j'aurais du juste respecter la règle: mon enfant est malade et contagieux, il reste à la maison, je pose un jour enfant malade sans solde pour tous mes contrats et c'est tout car c'est aussi la seule façon d'enrailler complètement l'épidémie... A ménager le choux et la chèvre...

Un jour, à faire ainsi, je me suis même fait engueuler par ma PE à qui pourtant j'avais trouvé un plan B, et donc qu'elle payait à ma place (aucune différence pour elle). Elle s'était imaginée que je lui avait préféré l'autre Loulou dont ses PE avait choisi d eme confier leur enfant qd même. Pourtant j'avais bien insisté avec tout le monde sur la question du choix et des options possibles...


----------



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, mon médecin est un peu a l'ouest. Il sait que je suis assistante maternelle je lui ai répété et j'ai dû insister pour avoir des médicaments qui ne font pas dormir...il n'avait pas l'intention de m'arrêter.
A titre d'exemple il vient juste de se rendre compte après 11ans et demi que ma fille est asthmatique sévère...alors qu'il me vois tous les 6mois pour son traitement...🤷malheureusement les médecins ne courent pas les rues...sinon j'en aurai changé 
J ai prévenu mes employeurs que je n'étais pas arrêté mais je leur ai exposé la situation réelle: je suis malade et je ne peux garantir que malgré mes efforts leurs enfants ne seront pas malades aussi.

J'ai une des petites qui se fait opérer la semaine prochaine il est bien entendu que je ne ferais pas courir le risque que son opération soit reportée...mais je ne décidé pas d'être arrêtée ou non...c'est le travail du médecin..


----------



## Griselda (5 Décembre 2022)

En effet et ce n'est pas non plus le travail de tes Employeurs de savoir si tu dois être arretée. Le soucis étant qu'alors s'ils décident de ne pas te porter leur enfant ils seraient tenus de te payer quand même, ne pourraient alors pas payer une remplaçante...


----------



## liline17 (5 Décembre 2022)

le problème, c'est que beaucoup de médecins estiment que puisqu'on travaille chez nous, nous n'avons pas besoin d'arrêt, c'est cette mentalité qui pose problème


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Décembre 2022)

Perso qd je me suis faite opérer le mien a voulu prolonger mon arrêt c'est moi qui n'ai pas voulu car je savais que çà me suffisait ... mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont surveillés pour les arrêts ...


----------



## kitykat (5 Décembre 2022)

Donc je suis dans une impasse, mon médecin n'a pas dans l'idée de m'arrêter....
Ou alors je paie une consultation plein pot en téléconsultation.... et de toute manière ils penseront forcément que je suis responsable.
2 de mes employeurs n'ont pas de solutions de secours, de remplaçants, et je travaille avec beaucoup de soignant donc même en arrêt ils sont dans une impasse. 
Min problème a l'heure actuelle est que de base le médecin ne m'a pas arrêté et que du coup mes employeurs sont tiraillés entre risque de maladie en me les amenant ou ne pas me les amener. 
Si mon médecin m'avait arrêté on en serai pas là. De même que si les parents gardaient leurs enfants malades au lieu de les gaver de Doliprane et de me dire que tout va bien...ça arriverai moins souvent.


----------



## tonton78 (5 Décembre 2022)

Votre médecin ne vous a pas arrêté, vous travaillez donc. ....vous n'avez pas à porter de masque pour protéger les enfants que vous avez en accueil, les parents vous ramènent bien leurs enfants malades sans plus de considération pour votre santé.....
J'aurai rappelé à ce parent indélicat que si j'ai une bronchite c'est bien parce qu'il m'a confié son enfant malade ....donc à un moment donné faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties. Soit les parents ne veulent pas prendre le risque que leur enfant attrape ce que vous avez et ils gardent leur enfant. Soit ils vous confient leur enfant et c'est à leurs risques et périls......
Vous n'avez clairement pas à culpabiliser de quoi que ce soit. ....


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends la difficulté mais en même temps s'ils n'ont de toute façon pas de plan B si tu étais en arret ils seraient tout autant embêtés, non?! La seule différence c'est qu'au moins ils ne te paieraient pas. 

Là, la vraie et unique question est: si je garde mon enfant, comme mon AM n'est pas en arrêt c'est une absence pour convenance personnelle du PE, je suis donc censée la payer quand même (sauf IE et IR).
Ils peuvent aussi se demander si tu es vraiment malade et si tu as vraiment été voir un médecin peut être?

A part leur répondre que tu as bien été voir ton Médecin, qu'il n'a pas jugé bon de t’arrêter (il y a des doc qui arrettent très facilement et d'autre pas du tout, encore plus maintenant qu'ils sont très surveillés à ce sujet) mais que tu as quand même un traitement, qu'ensuite c'est à eux de voir ce qu'ils préfèrent faire.
Si c'est ce qui les embette le plus ils n'ont qu'à te ramener leurs enfants, s'ils jugent qu'ils ne faudrait surtout pas te payer à rien faire, c'est leur choix. Mais de ton côté attention de ne pas les culpabiliser s'ils pensent à prendre ce choix car c'est bien leur droit dès lors que tu n'as pas d'arret de travail. N'oublies pas non plus que s'ils n'ont vraiment aucun plan B, et aucune AM pour te remplacer, qu'ils sont censés aller travailler, ils ne peuvent pas poser un congés Nounou malade, ça n’existe pas. Et s'ils ont déjà du mal à faire entendre qu'ils doivent s'absenter pour soigner leur propre enfant (c'est pourtant un droit inscrit dans la loi) on peut imaginer que s'absenter pour que leur Nounou se soigne c'est encore plus compliqué. Ce que je note c'est que le peu de fois où ça m'est arrivé, dès lors que je leur disait que j'avais telle ou telle collègues qui acceptait de me remplacer alors il n'y a avait plus de problème, ils avaient un plan. Mais je ne les ai jamais mis les fesses entre 2 chaises avec un "suis malade, surement contagieuse mais pas d'arret officiel du Medecin".


----------



## Angélique (6 Décembre 2022)

Oh lalalala...si vous avez besoin de repos alors dite le à votre médecin, si vous êtes fatigué...c'est peut-être un petit raz le bol...
Car vous savez bien qu'on garde les enfants même avec nez qui coule...éternuements...et c'est hyper contagieux il faut faire des lavages de nez 50 000 fois par jour...mais bon...pas de température, donc...les enfants viennent.
Bon courage.


----------



## ChantalGoya (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

A un moment donné, quand on est malade soit on est un peu malade et capable d'accueillir les enfants soit on est trop malade pour accueillir.....
Certes le médecin juge que mais lui ne se rend pas compte que l'état de santé garantie le bon déroulement des journées.

Alors parfois, il faut "taper du poing sur la table" et expliquer fermement au médecin que non, là ça n'ira pas, qu'il faut du repos.
C'est vraiment à nous qui travaillons seule d'être vigilante et d'exiger l'arrêt maladie. Et oui, être en arrêt n'arrange JAMAIS aucun pe mais finalement, ce n'est pas grave. Notre santé et la sécurité des enfants passent avant.

J'avoue que j'ai dû mal à comprendre qu'on est encore des scrupules à demander un arrêt quand on est incapable d'accueillir..... Ce n'est pas honteux d'être malade même pour une femme. Nous ne sommes pas des Wonder Woman !! Nous n'avons pas à être un roc h24 toute l'année. Nous avons le droit d'être moins bien voir carrément pas bien


----------



## kitykat (7 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas tellement de scrupules à être en arrêt... Ça ne m'arrive pas si souvent la dernière fois c'était il y a 1 an et demi pour une opération...mais là le médecin ne veut pas m'arrêter, un masque et du gel hydroalcoolique et ça va passer... Il a vu ma tension je lui ai dis que j'étais fatiguée ça n'a rien changé.
Je l'ai rappelé pour voir avec lui mais y a rien a faire.
Je tousse tellement que j'en ai mal au côtes, mal a la tête...
Mais il refuse alors je fais quoi je le tiens en otage?
Je comprend cet employeur qui est coincé parce que il a les fesses entre deux chaises, je n'ai pas caché mon état j'ai des médocs je les prends, je continue de travailler avec ceux qui continuent de venir même si je suis fatiguée mais la clairement même moi j'aurai préféré être en arrêt pour dormir, mais j'y peux quoi.
Je n'ai pas honte d'être malade et je ne culpabilise personne, je sais pourquoi je suis malade mais je n'ai pas été accuser les employeurs directement en leurs disant que c'est leurs enfants qui en sont responsables.
J'accueille des petits, et des plus grands et des enfants en situation de handicaps le médecin est au courant il a dit non pour l'arrêt, je l'ai rappeler pour lui dire que c'etait compliqué de travailler comme ca..il veut pas..je peux rien faire d'autre je ne vais pas le séquestrer


----------



## nounouflo (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Peut être que vous pourriez avoir Un autre avis médical.
Par chez moi on a des services médicales d’urgences et les médecins sont assez compréhensifs quand on fait ce métier. Il y a toujours beaucoup d’attente mais c’est une solution qaund son médecin n’a pas de créneau disponible avant plusieurs jours.
A chaque fois que j’ai consulté dans ce Service, le médecin m’a proposé un arrêt au vu de ma profession mais j’ai toujours refusé.


----------



## kitykat (7 Décembre 2022)

Nounou Flo j'habite en pleine campagne je fais déjà 20minutes pour voir un médecin  qui prennait de nouveau patient et qui a 3h de retard quand on a un rendez vous( je vous laisse imaginer quand c'est sans rendez vous)  a moins d'une consultation en visio ici c'est compliqué. Nous avions 15 médecins avant dans les alentours, il n'en reste que 4 et ils ne prennent plus de patients. 
Enfin c'est pas.pire qu'ailleurs mais mieux vaut pas être malade


----------



## Titine15 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
L'autre jour j'ai eu une angine bactérienne et mon médecin pas dispo.
J'ai eu un rv avec 1 docteur inconnu en vision et il m'a prescrit 3 jours d'arrêt. Bon je les ai pas utilisé mais juste pour dire qu'en visio les médecins font des arrêts 
Bon courage


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, beaucoup de pharmaciens ont une cabine pour consultation en visio... une piste...


----------



## Capri95 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐 

Ah les déserts médicaux.. en voilà une preuve flagrante..
En ville c'est pas mieux, ils ne prennent plus de nouveau patients ici aussi.. les médecins ne connaissent plus que ce fameux cite pour prendre rdv..
Mon fils était malade, toux, fièvre .. voyant que cela ne passer pas ( peut-être la covid ) j'ai fait faire un test par un labo ( revenu négatif ) donc prise de rdv chez mon médecin traitant et bien le prochain rdv tenez vous bien était à pas moins de 4 jours.. il fait quoi pendant ce temps mon fils il fait patienter le virus ? 
Enfin bref j'ai pu décrocher un rdv chez un médecin que je ne connaissait pas le lendemain.. ( il avait une bonne bronchite bien costaude ) c'est tout de même important la santé, je devrais aller aux urgences ? ( qui ceci dit en passant sont submergé) il faut avoir peur de tomber malade ces dernier temps..


----------

